# meca 2x event July 31st Columbus, OH



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

what: meca 2x event
When: July 31st 10am - 4pm
Where: Paul's Autobody and Paint 3040 Fisher Rd, Columbus, OH 43204
Who: YOU!
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/7-31-11OH.pdf


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

little over 2 weeks before this


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

less than a week away


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

2 days away


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

less than 24hrs.


----------

